# Pretérito perfeito ou mais-que-perfeito?



## Tomby

Também devo confessar que nunca tinha ouvido falar dessa fruta: lichia (_lichi_). 
Obrigado a todos vocês!

----------
A propósito, aproveito a ocasião para perguntar uma dúvida que sempre aparece quando devo escrever uma frase como a anterior.
*Qual é o tempo verbal que devo usar, o Pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto* [...que nunca tinha ouvido falar...] ou o *Pretérito perfeito composto* [...que nunca tenho ouvido falar...]?
Desde já agradeço as suas respostas.
TT.


----------



## klisito

Pode colocar um contexto ?/
Abs


----------



## spielenschach

'De que nunca tinha ouvido falar'. Aliás é sinónimo 'de que nunca ouvi falar'. 
Tenho ouvido falar implica proximidade.


----------



## Tomby

klisito said:


> Pode colocar um contexto ?/
> Abs


Sim, é este: "*Também devo confessar que nunca tinha ouvido falar dessa fruta: lichia (lichi).*" 
Tirado do tópico "lichia" iniciado ontem pelo Mangato. 
Obrigado! 
TT.


----------



## Outsider

O mais-que-perfeito está certo. O pretérito composto estaria incorrecto.


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado!


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> Originally posted by *Tombatossals*
> Também devo confessar que nunca tinha ouvido falar dessa fruta:


El famoso _Plusquamperfectum_ del Latín. Si no me equivoco, el portugués es el único que mantuvo ambas formas (la compuesta y sintética).  Hoy en día parece que la forma simple del _mais-que-perfeito_ se usa solo en textos u escrituras.

Tu ejemplo en español es "También debo confesar que nunca había oído hablar de esa fruta" pero al igual que el _rumano_, la lengua portuguesa ha mantenido una forma sintética que permite decir esta frase en una sola palabra como en latín:
Portugués: ouvira = tinha ouvido (imperfeito de _ter_ + participio)
Latín: audiveram = había oído (en español)

En francés, italiano y espanhol solo existe la forma analitica (auxiliar + participio)


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> El famoso _Plusquamperfectum_ del Latín. Si no me equivoco, el portugués es el único que mantuvo ambas formas (la compuesta y sintética). Hoy en día parece que la forma simple del _mais-que-perfeito_ se usa solo en textos u escrituras.
> 
> Tu ejemplo en español es "También debo confesar que nunca había oído hablar de esa fruta" pero al igual que el _rumano_, la lengua portuguesa ha mantenido una forma sintética que permite decir esta frase en una sola palabra como en latín:
> Portugués: *ouvira* = tinha ouvido (imperfeito de _ter_ + participio)
> Latín: audiveram = había oído (en español)


 
Você está falando nessa que tenho em verde -se não estou errada- do Pretérito mais-que-perfeito. Devo dizer que nunca na vida usei nem ouvi falar alguém usando esse tempo. Acho que em espanhol fica como o _pretérito perfecto, _né_?_ se não for assim, gostaria de saber como se traduz, e se tem alguém amável que me explique como y quando se emprega,  lhe agradeço de coração, por favor.

Estefanía.


----------



## Vanda

ouvira - pretérito mais-que-perfeito. Dificilmente você ouvirá alguém usando o mais-que-perfeitona na fala. Temos algumas discussões sobre o uso desse tempo que sobrevive mais na literatura e afins. 

mais-que-perfeito


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Vanda said:


> ouvira - pretérito mais-que-perfeito. Dificilmente você ouvirá alguém usando o mais-que-perfeitona na fala. Temos algumas discussões sobre o uso desse tempo que sobrevive mais na literatura e afins.
> 
> mais-que-perfeito


 
Tá Vanda, já li. É verdade o que diz caro e prezado Tombatossals, esse tempo confunde-se com o inperfeito do subjuntivo, porque em espanhol existem duas versões para esse tempo: _amara-amase. _Além disso, foi interessante saber que em português usa-se também com função de imperfeito do subjuntivo, explicado pelo Jazyk e o Out, no obstante para mim é preferível continuar usando-o como pretérito mais-que perfeito para evitar confussões. Muito obrigada.

Interessante assunto.

E.P.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> originally posted by Estefanía Perdomo
> Acho que em espanhol fica como o _pretérito perfecto, _né_?_


No, el _pretérito_ del portugués y español son identicos en su forma simple. 
>Eu perdi (yo perdí)
La forma *simple* del MaisQuePerfeito en español *no* existe y solo se traduce en forma compuesta (auxiliar _haber_ en imperfecto + participio)
Pluscuamperfecto (Español) - Yo había perdido
Plus-que-parfait (Francés) - j'avais perdu
Mais-que-perfeito composto - eu tinha perdido
Mais-que-perfeito simples - perdera

En la 3a persona plural (eles _perderam_) puede causar bastante confusión ya que puede ser _MaisQuePerfeito _o _Pretérito_, pero como decía Vanda, es raro oír la forma simple del _MQP_ al hablar.


----------



## brighton rock

Vanda said:


> ouvira - pretérito mais-que-perfeito. Dificilmente você ouvirá alguém usando o mais-que-perfeitona na fala. Temos algumas discussões sobre o uso desse tempo que sobrevive mais na literatura e afins.
> 
> mais-que-perfeito


 


Olá,

só quero te contar que onde eu estudo utilissamos um livro que se chama "um português bem brasileiro" e aprendemos o mais que perfeito simples (e também composto), mas não sabia que o mais que perfeito simples não era comum na vida cotidiana, obrigado e cumprimentos


----------



## Deimos13

O mais que perfeito composto significa a mesma coisa (100%) que o mais que perfeito simples?

D13.


----------



## Outsider

Praticamente sempre. Falámos de uma rara excepção nesta discussão recente.


----------



## Deimos13

Pero la excepción que se habla en ese thread es que hay veces que el "mais que perfeito"  se usa ya sea como pretérito del subjuntivo o como una interjeccion. Lo que yo quiero saber es si el valor del tiempo compuesto (tinha falado) es el mismo (100%) que el del tiempo simple (falara).

D13.


----------



## curlyboy20

Deimos13 said:


> Lo que yo quiero saber es si el valor del tiempo compuesto (tinha falado) es el mismo (100%) que el del tiempo simple (falara).
> 
> D13.


 
Sim, Outsider disse que quase sempre eles têm o mesmo valor. "Tinha falado" é o mais-que-perfeito composto porque tem duas palavras (tinha + falado) e o outro se chama mais que perfeito simples porque é só uma palavara (falara).

O significado é igual: Eu tinha falado para ele = Eu falara para ele. Mas como já foi dito, a forma simples é mais usada na literatura do que na fala.


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> Também devo confessar que nunca tinha ouvido falar dessa fruta: lichia (_lichi_).
> Obrigado a todos vocês!
> 
> ----------
> A propósito, aproveito a ocasião para perguntar uma dúvida que sempre aparece quando devo escrever uma frase como a anterior.
> *Qual é o tempo verbal que devo usar, o Pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto* [...que nunca tinha ouvido falar...] ou o *Pretérito perfeito composto* [...que nunca tenho ouvido falar...]?
> Desde já agradeço as suas respostas.
> TT.


Vamos ver se posso ajudar. O pretérito mais que perfeito composto, tempo utilizado na frase em questão, indica, em termos muito simples, *uma acção que ocorreu antes de outra acção passada.*

É o caso da frase «…nunca tinha ouvido falar dessa futa»

Às vezes a dificuldade está na localização no passado de dois pontos de referência. No caso presente é necessário inferir um tempo anterior não expresso na frase. Posso, então concluir que «…nunca *tinha* *ouvido* falar dessa fruta…até que alguém me *falou* nela.

Cumpre-se a regra do pretérito mais que perfeito composto, que se encontra bem aplicado.

Cumprimentos


----------

